

Review my Startup: Brainstorm Ideas and Find a Cofounder  - yankoff
http://yafounder.com

======
mcrittenden
A couple points

\- The idea is great, and something I think a lot of people would find useful.

\- The UI in general needs a lot of work. I'll point out a few things that
could be quick fixes, but I think you'd really really benefit from paying a
good UI designer to rework it.

\- The "City" dropdown on registration was confusing for me since I don't live
in any of the cities listed and almost didn't see the "Select another city"
option. Might be better off with a text field and possibly autocomplete.

\- Even though I said I'm looking for a mentor on registration, on the next
page, none of the "Looking For" checkboxes were checked. I get that that was
probably intended since that's a search, but it still confused me.

\- You might want to change the Thank You For Registration message to Thank
You For Registering.

\- This is what my Location dropdown looks like:
<http://i.imgur.com/CjHqb.png> even though I don't live in California...not
sure why that's on the list.

\- The "Please Complete Your Profile" box in the sidebar doesn't look like a
link even though it is.

\- IMO it could do without the Microblog/Following sections...people are still
going to use Twitter for that, and I think it just adds confusion to the
backend to see that included. The other alternative is just to have it
integrate with Twitter, so that if you follow someone, you're really following
their twitter user and yafounder is just providing an alternative interface,
but even that is IMO unnecessary.

\- It could really benefit from some sort of tour/wizard to help navigate the
backend. There are a lot of links and it's not immediately apparent what most
of them do.

Great idea! Hope it takes off for you.

~~~
Udo
I mostly agree, though I wouldn't stray far from the current "design", just
streamline it a bit. The biggest issue would be usability: I didn't like the
tedious way it made me choose my city. Also, very minor thing, but it was
annoying to input my basic data twice in a row: Just one page before I already
told Yafounder who I was and what I was looking for - it should really copy
these fields into my search criteria.

~~~
yankoff
Good idea, thanks. Will fix that

